# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Demokracia dhe Islami

## Albo

Nderhyrja e SHBA ne Irak dhe Afganistan ne kuadrin e luftes kunder terrorizmit, ka patur per qellim jo vetem eleminimin e rreziqeve nderkombetare qe mund te perbenin organizatat terroriste si Al-Qaeda apo rregjimi i Sadam Husein, por edhe demokratizimin e ketyre shoqerive. Kete administrata amerikane Bush nuk e ka mbajtur sekret por e ka bere te qarte deshiren e saj per te pare demokratizimin jo vetem te Afganistanit dhe Irakut, por te mbare botes arabe. Edhe ideja per krijimin e nje shteti palestinez ne kuadrin e paqes Izrael-Palestine eshte e ngritur mbi politiken e demokratizimit te gjithe rajonit te lindjes se mesme. Pyetjet qe une kam per ju jane:

- A mendoni se keto zhvillime jane pozitive per rajonin e Lindjes se Mesme apo jo?

- A mendoni se demokracia do te ishte zgjidhja me e mire e problemeve karakteristike per boten arabe?

- A mendoni se individet apo shoqerite ne pergjithesi ne keto vende, duan lirite dhe vlerat demokratike ti bejne te tyret?

- A mendoni se demokratizimi i ketyre shoqerive eshte peng i fese islame? A mendoni se Islami nuk mund te bashkejetoje me demokracine? A mendoni se kleriket muslimane nuk duan te shohin ndarjen e shtetit nga feja?

- A mendoni se kjo politike amerikane mbi demokratizimin e rajonit eshte investimi i duhur per sigurine dhe paqen afatgjate ne bote?

- A mendoni se demokratizimi i rajonit do ta lehtesonte zgjidhjen e konflikteve ne lindjen e mesme sic eshte ai Izrael-Palestine?

- Cili eshte qendrimi juaj personal mbi kete teme?

Albo

----------


## KOMFORT LUX

O ALBO qe e mban veten si besimtar kristian sepse ti nuk njeh parimet e fese dhe te Zotit.



> * A mendoni se keto zhvillime jane pozitive per rajonin e Lindjes se Mesme apo jo?*


Zhivillimet qe thua ti dhe se mendon se jane te mira duhet ti analizosh se cfare quhet zhvillim dhe si e konceptojne muslimanet zhvillimin dhe demokracine.Per kete duhet te dish se[B]Islami eshte midis demokracise dhe komunizmit ne demokraci njeriut i jepen te drejta ose liri qe duhej per te te kufizohej nga kjo psh e drejta e homoseksualizmit prostuticionit droges etj kurse ne komunizem njeriut i hiqen shume te drejta ajo e fjales dhe e votes etj.Islamin do ta gjesh sistem te mesem pra dhe nuk ia heq te drejtat qe ka njeriu por edhe nuk i jep disa te drejta qe bien ne kundershtim me natyren njerzore pra eshte sistem i mesem.psh ne kapitalizem njeriut i vihen taksa qe ne barkun e nenes edhe kur ai nuk ka mundesi ta paguaje  taksen kurse komunizem i merret pasuria fare kurse ne islam njeriut taksohet kur arrin nje fare shume e cila taksohet 2.5% ne vit nese arrin kjo afersisht1000$ kurse kapitalizmi  ta ve taksen edhe po spate edhe ne bark te nenes qofsh ti do taksohesh njesoj taksohet ai qe ka miliarda me ate qe ka nje rroge te vogel kurse islami i takson njerzit sipas te ardhurave qe posedojne deri kur ato ta mbushin kriteret per tu taksuar.Pra ne si muslimane nuk e pranojme demokracine si sistem derisa te hiqen te keqiat e legjislacionit te saj dhe njerzit te jetojne ne mynyre te barabarte dhe as komunizmin ne te cilin u merren te drejtat e tyre.


Pra te jesh i qarte ti dhe kush do qofte se demokracia nuk eshte sistemi absolut dhe i merefillte per njerzimin ashtu sic e tregoi dhe sistemi komunist ashtu dhe demokracia ka per ta treguar veten nje dite sepse ajo nuk bazohet ne rregullat te cilat Zoti i ka vendos per njerzit.Ja te bej nje pyetje ke demokraci te marrim kete evropianen apo ate amerikanen tek te dyja ka ndryshime si si ne ekonomi dhe ne legjislacion.denimi me vdekje ne amerike eshte i ligjerueshem kurse ne evrope jo etj.pra ne si njerez jemi shume te kufizuar dhe nuk i njohim te gjithe mentalitet njerzore shpirtat njerzore psikologjine e ndikimit te gjerave tek njerzit prandaj Zoti ka zbritur ligje per njerzit qe jane baze e demokracise me disa ndryshime qe iu kane bere disa njerez.KUrse per sa iu perket asaj se amerika po fut demokracine e ke gabim se vete ne amerike nuk ka demokraci .*vrasja e kenedit zgjedhjet e fundit midis bushit dhe atij kandidatit demokrat sa kohe ngelen per te zgjedhur presidentin se manipulime jane bere ne zgjedhje.prostuticioni droga krimet homoseksaulizmi pedofilia etj jane tregues e nje demokracie sipas teje????????kete nuk duan qe vendet musliman te mbartin ne vendet e tyre kurse shkenca zhvillimi ekonomik eshte tjeter gje dhe eshtre e pranueshme nga islami. Ne Angli u vra Ledi Diana bashke me ate egjyptianin u vra shkencetari anglez me thuaj per hire te demokracie u vrane apo i vrau vete demokracia.*Pra imponimi anglo-amerikan nuk eshte demokraci por dhune dhe degjenerim per te cilin nuk ka rruge tjeter per muslimanet vetem mbrojtje e lirive dhe vlerave dhe moralit te tyre deri sa te kuptoje amerika se e ka gabim qe te imponoje dhunen dhe degjenerimin.

----------


## Enri

Albo beri thjesht disa pyetje, mos ju hidhni ne gryke per to.
AI s'e ka paraqitur akoma mendimin e tij mbi pyetjet ne fjale. S'keni perse te villni vrer akoma pa degjuar pikepamjet e tij. (megjithese shpeshhere s'jemi dakort ketu duhet ti dal ne krahe)

___________________

Nderhyrja ne Afganistan dhe ne Irak e SHBA-ve, megjithese  u be ne kuader te luftes se pergjithshme ndaj terrorizmit te cilen shpalli Washingtoni menjehere pas sulmeve te 11 Shtatorit, u be ne kuader te vendosjes se hegjemonizmit te SHBA-ve si spuefuqia e vetme ne bote. Sidomos lufta ndaj IRakut u zhvillua ne kuader te dogmes se Luftes Preventive te cilen predikoi Presidenti Bush ne mes te vitit 2002. 

Por te dyja keto luftra, te cilat ne thelb kishin ato qe thame me siper, s'arriten te neutralizonin armikun kryesor, terrorizmin. Dhe kjo u provua me goditjet e Al-kaedes ndaj objeektivave perendimore gjate ketyre dy viteve te fundit. 

Ceshtja eshte qe problemi i terrorizmit eshte pare nga shteti e i fuqishem i botes ne prizmen e lugtes totalew ndaj tij, duke mohuar, ose duke mos deshiruar te shohe arsyet rrenjesore te tij, te cilat jane strukturat sociale-ekonomike te vendeve te cilat po ushqejne kete fenomen me permasa teper shqetesuese ne kete fillimshekulli. 

Sa per ceshtjen e Lindjes se Mesme, ky rikonfigurim i hartes gjeopolitike/gjeoenergjitike dhe sidomos se hartes se sigurise rajonale, qe po ndermerret nga SHBA-se do kete pasoja afatgjata destabilizuese per vete faktin qe opinioni arab, eshte i prire negativisht ndaj Perendimit dhe kjo per shkaqe historike. Pikerisht kesaj prirjeje negative po i shtohen dhe dy luftrat e ndermarra nga Shtepia e Bardhe, si dhe qendrimi i tyre ndaj Izraelit. 

Demokratizimi i shoqerive te ketyre vendeve.... ?
Ky eshte nje term qe s'para perdoret shume sidomos ndermjet analisteve kur flasin per rajonin, dhe kjo per faktin qe demokratizimi eshte ne substance perendimi dhe menyra perendimore e perceptimit te jetes dhe realitetit, gje qe vjen kryekeput ndesh me objektivat kryesore te fese muslimane. S'dua te ndalem shume ne kete pike pasi jam i sigurte qe muslimanet e fotumit do te kapeshin mbas cdo gjale timen. Thjesht dua te them, dhe ky eshte mendimi im persinal, qe prapambetja, ne nje shkalle teper te madhe, e ketyre shoqerive, i atribohet fese ne fjale. Dhe ky eshte nje realitet i pamohueshem.
Sidoqofte arabet e shohin me sy teper negativ kete perpjekje te perendimit per te nderhyre ne sistemin e tyre te vlerave. Kjo per arsye se nepermjet demokratizimit te ketyre showqerive:

1. Ne rradhe te pare elita politike do humbte privilegjet e saj , te cilat jane ne shume prej atyre shteteve te bazuara tashme ne kushtetute (kaq te thella jane rrenjet), dhjetravjecare. Te mos harrojme qe gjate procesit te dekolonializmit pikerisht perendimoret, duke u perpjekur te mbanin akoma influencen e tyre u dhane shume perparesi privilegjeve te elites politike, duke i mbajtur ata nen influencen e saj, dhe

2. Elitat ushtarake, te cilat jane bazat e shume prej qeverive te tanishme te Lindjes se Mesme do humbin privilegjet e tyre. Kjo do te bente te reagonin ne menyre teper te dhunshme , me gjale te tjera grushte shteti pa mbarim. 

Sidoqofte s'po them qe demokratizimi i ketyre shoqerive eshte i parealizueshem, thjesht po bej nje paraqitje te faktoreve te cilet pengojne kete proces. Per mua demokratizimi do vinte nepermjet nje perpjekjeje te sinqerte te Perendimit, nepermjet pakteva subvencioale te ndihmes ekonomike, nepermjet rritjes se bashkepunimit rajonal midis partnereve te zones se PArtneritetit Euromesdhetar, nepermjet kontrollit reciprok te armatimeve, etj.

Per pikat e tjera pergjigjem nje dite tjeter  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Orku

Sot shumica e vendeve ne lindjen e mesme jetojne nen Diktature ose ne Teokraci. Nuk ka asnje dyshim se demokracia este nje alternative pakrahasimisht me e dobishme se diktatura por ne rastin e teokracise kur ajo kerkohet prej vullnetit te shumices problemi merr forme tjeter. 

Mbase une e kuptoj demokracine gabim por para se gjithash ajo eshte vullnet i shumices. Nese shumica zgjedh si forme qeverisjeje nje teokraci ne vend qe te zgjedhe nje demokraci te tipit perendimor a ka te drejte SHBA te refuzoje zgjedhjen e tyre ?

Eshte e vertete se qofte Iraku qofte Afganistani jane vende qe kane nje tradite pushteti te dhunshem dhe demokracia mund te ishte nje pergjigje per kete problem por ceshtja eshte sa do te ishin te gatshem banoret e atyre vendeve ta pranonin nje zgjidhje te tille. Nga ana tjeter nuk duhet te harrojme se kush po e sjell demokracine ne keto vende dhe raportin qe percjellesi ka me popullsine.

Per mua ekziston nje mur i larte armiqesie dhe dyshimi mes SHBA dhe popujve te lindjes se mesme ne pergjithesi. Jane te shumte ata qe mendojne se Amerika nuk kerkon demokracine por qeveri kukulla qe t'i binden vullnetit te saj. Nje nga pikat me te debatuara mes SHBA dhe BE ne lidhje me rezoluten e Irakut eshte mosdeshira amerikane per te transferuar brenda nje kohe relativisht te shpejte pushtetin ne duar irakene te dala prej zgjedhjeve te lira.

Une kam nje pyetje. A do te pranonin apo lejonin SHBA nje lider i cili ndonese produkt i demokracise dhe i votes se lire do te kishte shfaqur hapur qendrime kundra Amerikes. A do te pranonin amerikanet per hir te votes dhe demokracise te shikonin ardhjen ne fuqi te ndonje figure qe sot ben thirrje per nxjerrjen e tyre jashte Irakut ?

Te dy keto pyetje kane te bejne me sinqeritetin dhe qellimin e vertete te deshires se presidentit Bush per te pare nje bote demokratike.

Se fundi nuk besoj fare qe konflikti ne Izrael do te mund te lehtesohej nga ndonje ndryshim sistemi ne lindjen e mesme, sepse nese sot ka me qindra mijera qytetare nga bota perendimore qe solidarizohen me palestinezet ndonese nuk i lidh me ta as kombesia as gjuha e as feja nuk shoh aresye perse kjo lidhje dhe kjo mbeshtetje duhet te ndryshoje tek vellezerit e tyre genetike me ndryshimin e pushtetit.

Nje gje e tille mund te ndodhe ne rastin e qeverive kukulla qe nuk perfaqesojne vullnetin e popullit qe qeveris por te atij qe i var ne qafe celesat e qeverisjes. Jam i bindur se nje demokratizim i shendoshe dhe jo vasal lindjes se mesme do te conte ne forcimin e vendeve arabe ekonomikisht dhe ushtarakisht gje qe do te sillte ne balance shume elemente .

----------


## Wordless

Jam pothuajse ne nje mendje me Orkun, nuk mund te imponosh
nje sistem nje populli i cili ka nje histori e kulture te veten qe 
ne shume drejtime eshte "incompatible" me vlerat e demokracive
perendimore. Kjo vlen dhe per ata koke krisur islamike qe duan 
te imponojne besimin dhe ligjet e tyre ne vendet ku kane ardhur
si emigrante. Pra respekti reciprok midis dy kulturave dhe 
mentaliteteve eshte per mendimin tim zgjidhja me e mire. 
Imponimi me dhune de sjelle detyrimisht kunderpergjigje te 
dhuneshme.

----------


## Redi

Ju qe arrini te shkruani ketu me teorira boshe e te kota, perpara se ti jepni mend te tjereve ne lidhje me konceptet e diskutimit, mundohuni tek jepni mendimet tuaja, pasi jo vetem qe nuk i shprehni, por dhe arrini aty sa te paragjykoni e te komentoni diskutuesit.

Indoktrinimi i disa prej jush eshte teper i tmerrshem saqe arrini te beni krahasime paradokse midis Demokracise Amerikane dhe Absolutizmit fetar te disa vendeve te prapambetura e qe Komplet Rastesisht kane maxhorance popullsise te te njejtit besim fetar me disa nga ju.


E verteta eshte qe shumica e  vendeve islame nuk ecin mbi parimet e Lirise dhe Demokracise, por mbi dhune e diktature.

Eshte e vertete qe mund te jene dakort me ate regjim, por kjo shpreh me qarte injorancen ku jane zhytur si popuj.

Ata nuk e kuptojne menxyren ku jetojne, ashtu si shqiptaret nuk e kishin kuptuar menxyren ku jetonin. 

Te ulesh poshte vlerat e demokracise perendimore dhe te ngresh lart ato lindore eshte komplet injorance dhe hipokrizi. Kjo e fundit qendron ne faktin se te gjithe ju keni emigruar dhe jetoni ne vende qe jane ndertuar mbi themelet e Demokracise dhe Lirise dhe perfitoni nga kjo per te gjykuar cdo gje dhe gjithcka.

Pervec Turqise, shumica e vendeve te tjera islamike jane teper te prapambetura ne zhvillimin politiko-social.
Arabia Saudite eshte Monarki Absolute sic ka qene Europa para dhjetra shekujsh. Po ashtu dhe pjesa tjeter duke shkuar deri ne Afganistan qe eshte mjerimi i mjerimit. 

Padyshim qe keto popuj kane te drejten e tyre te vendosin cfare eshte e drejte per ta, por kjo nuk dmth qe ajo eshte e drejte universale qe duhet ta pranojne te gjithe, aq me teper kur keto regjime prodhojne rreziqe per mbare njerezimin.

Ne nje vend demokratik, qeveria apo presidenti zgjidhen ne menyre Periodike me Zgjedhje te Lira e te Pavarura dhe gjithashtu, Organet e tjera te Shtetit, si Parlamenti, Gjykata etj jane po ashtu te pavarura nga ekzekutivi.

Cdo vend qe nuk ecen mbi kete formule nuk mund te quhet shtet demokratik, islamik, kristian apo budist qofte, prandaj eshte e kote qe te behet paralelizem i tille. 

Ketu nuk behet fjale per te  gjithe besimtaret myslimane pasi ata jane me qindra milione dhe per fat te mire nuk jane te gjithe te zhytur ne injorancen mesjetare.
Madje shumica e tyre jane me bindje dhe pikpamje perendimore dhe kontribuojne ne zhvillimin e vendeve ku jetojne.

----------


## Albo

Perpara se te gjesh emrin e semundjes nga e cila vuan nje popull, me pare duhet ti besh nje grafi te detajuar gjendjes se tij shpirterore, shoqerore, ekonomike. Natyrshem lind pyetja:

*Cili eshte realiteti i botes arabe?*

Realiteti eshte i tille ku mbisundon dhuna edhe pse feja islame eshte nje fe paqesore. Mbisundon urrejtja per popujt-fqinje dhe boten jo-muslimane, edhe pse kemi te bejme me nje prej shoqerive me besimin me radikal ne bote. Mbisundon varferia tek masat edhe pse ne ate pjese te botes gjejme sheiket me te pasur ne bote. Mbisundon analfabetizmi ne mase edhe pse 1000 vjet me pare ishte nje prej qyteterimeve me perparimtare te kohes. Mbisundon diktati i diktatoreve dhe monarkeve edhe pse njerezit luten per liri e paqe. Njerezit e kesaj pjese te botes jane me te vertete per te ardhur keq jo vetem per gjendjen ne te cilen jetojne, por edhe pamundesia per te pare rrugen e ndryshimit per mire. Nuk u mungon deshira per ndryshimin, por izolimi fanatik nga pjesa tjeter e botes ka bere qe njerezit te kthehen ne skllever te diktatit te tirane, ashtu sic ishim ne shqiptaret per 50 vjet.

*Cilat jane shkaktaret e gjendjes se krijuar?*

Eshte shume e lehte per nje njeri jashte atij rajoni per te pare shenjat e epidemise qe ka pushtuar ate pjese te botes. Arsyeja per kete eshte se ne dime me mire, jetojme me mire, kemi pare me mire. Kjo nuk na ben ne me te zgjuar se ata njerez, na ben me me fat se ta.  Nga ana tjeter, nuk eshte aq e lehte te gjesh shkaktoret e gjendjes se krijuar. Ajo qe ne mund te bejme eshte vetem analizimi i mendimeve qe hedhin grupe te ndryshem dhe analiza e struktures shoqerore qe mban ne kembe keto rregjime.

1. Feja Islame

Ne plan te pare ne kete debat ka dale feja islame pasi ajo eshte aktualisht besimi i vetem qe mban bashkuar dhe nenshtruar keto shoqeri nen rregjimet tiranike. Ne mungese te nje sistemi te mirefillte politik, vakumin e politikes e permbushin mesimet fetare dhe rolin e politikaneve ne keto shoqeri e luajne kleriket islamike. Kleriket gezojne si respektin dhe mbeshtetjen e masave, edhe tolerimin e tiraneve dhe monarkeve te cilet kane nevoje per mirekuptimin e klases se klerikeve ne menyre per te ruajtur stabilitetin brenda rregjimit te tyre diktatorial.

Feja islame per njerezit e varfer eshte shpetimi nga vuajtjet, per kleriket eshte pushtet dhe per tiranet eshte mjet per te ruajtur pushtetin e tyre absolut.

2. Struktura shoqerore

Shoqeria e ketyre vendeve ka nje strukture piramidale autokracie. Grupet shoqerore jane shtresat e varfera qe gezojne vetem ato te drejta per te cilat flet Kurani ose rregjimi ne fuqi; shtresa e klerikeve qe qendron mbi shtresat e varfera e cila perkufizon moralin e ketyre shoqerive sipas interpretimit te Kuranit; shtresa tiranike ne te cilen bejne pjese diktatoret, monarket dhe obortarret e tyre te cilet kane sundim absolut mbi masat e varfera dhe e perdorin klerin per te propoganduar frymen e rregjimit. Keto rregjime egzistojne ne saje te frikes ndaj rregjimit qe vret e torturon, frikes ndaj klerikeve qe luajne rolin e Zotit, frikes ndaj Zotit qe u propogandohet me aq force njerezve. 

3. Rregjimet Teokratike

Simbioza e pandashme e fese me shtetin eshte mbase edhe nje prej pengesave kryesore qe nuk i hap rrugen ndryshimit per mire ne keto shoqeri. Ne shumicen e rasteve ligjet ne keto shtete jane vetem derivate te ligjeve islamike te nxjerra nga Kurani, dhe nuk mungojne as shembujt e rregjimeve radikale islamike sic ishte Talibani ne Afganistan apo Republika Islamike e Iranit qe eshte produkt i revolucionit islamik ne ate vend.

Kjo simbioze ka mundesuar qe rregjimi ta perdori fene si maske perpara syte te njerezve. Kryengritja e shtresave te shtypura kunder rregjimit konsiderohet si nje kryengritje kunder Vullnetit te Allahut. Kjo ka bere qe per me shume se 4 dekada keto shoqeri te ngelen ne nje stanacion qe eshte shoqeruar edhe me nje izolim fanatik nga pjesa tjeter e botes se qyteteruar. Kjo ka bere qe shpresa per ndryshime pozitive te brendshme ne kete shoqeri, te jete gati zero.

4. Politikat e Perendimit ndaj rajonit

Nje prej shkaktareve te gjendjes se krijuar ka qene edhe politika e ndjekur nga Perendimi karshi vendeve te rajonit. Deri ne 11 shtator 2001, Perendimi dhe gati gjithe bota kane ndjekur te njejten politike ndaj rajonit. Politika e tyre ishte e thjeshte pasi permbante vetem dy komponente dhe reflektonte qarte interesat dypaleshe:

1. Ruajtja me cdo kusht e stabilitetit edhe pse kjo do te coje qe qeverite demokratike ne Perendim te mbeshtesin rregjime diktatoriale ne Lindjen e Mesme qe jane te mirenjohura per shkeljet e tyre te hapura ndaj te drejtave te njeriut.

2. Tregtia dypaleshe e naftes qe i siguron botes energjine qe del nga importimi i naftes dhe rregjimeve burime te mjaftueshme te ardhurash per te forcuar pushtetin e tyre absolut mbi masat.

Nje politike e tille shpaloste me se miri indiferentizmin e botes se qyteteruar mbi botes islame qe interpretohej nga diktatoret si nje drite jeshile per aktet makabre te rregjimeve te tyre. 


*A eshte demokracia zgjidhja e problemeve te botes arabe?*

Kjo pyetje krijon nje reaksion zinxhir pergjigjesh te larmishme nga grupe nga me te ndryshmet. Argumentet qe hidhen ne lidhje me bashke-egzistencen e demokracise ne shoqerine arabe kategorizohen kryesisht ne 3 grupe:

1. Fondamentalizmi islamik

Ne kete grup bejne pjese te gjithe fondamentalistet islamike, kryesisht klerike dhe njerezit rreth tyre qe jo vetem nuk duan te shohin nje shoqeri demokratike te zere rrenje ne boten islame, por jane gati tu shpallin lufte te shenjte, xhihad, te gjithe atyre qe denjojne tua servirin demokracine si zgjidhje rajonit. Terrorizmi islamik i perfaqesuar nga dhjetra organizata terroriste islamike si Hezbullah, Al-Qaeda, Hamas, etj, arsyeja perse sulmojne interesat e botes se qyteteruar eshte pikerisht frika nga depertimi i vlerave te shoqerive demokratike ne boten arabe. Per kete grup njerezish, ky perben nje asimilim, nje kercenim per qyteterimin e tyre islamik. 

Egziston edhe nje grup tjeter fondamentalistesh qe nuk zgjedhin xhihadin dhe luften e hapur si forme e veprimit politik, por zgjedhin propoganden dhe krahasimin e vlerave morale te dy qyteterimeve. Me pak fjale, ky grup u propogandon shoqerise "supremacine morale te Islamit" mbi "moralin perendimor" ku njerezit sipas tyre bejne nje jete te shthurrur dhe imorale. Me shume se nje argument bindes ky mentalitet shpalos shkallen e indoktrinimit fondamentalist qe mbisundon ne boten arabe.

2. Skeptiket

Ne grupin e skeptikeve hyjne elita intelektuale e shoqerise arabe qe ka patur fatin te njohi si qyteterimin Perendimor edhe ate islamik. Keta jane ata qe ndihen ngushte dhe nuk dine se ke te zgjedhin kur ne njeren ane te balances vene VLERAT dhe LIRITE qe gjejne ne demokracite perendimore dhe ne anen tjeter KSENOFOBIZMIN mbytes per cdo thirrje per ndryshim qe mbreteron ne boten arabe. Keta njerez e kane te qarte qe aplikimi me sukses i demokracise ne keto shoqeri do te ishte teper pozitive, ashtu sic e kane te qarte qe realiteti i "rruges arabe" eshte i tille qe le shume pak vend per te qene optimist se nje inisiative e tille do te ishte e realizueshme.

Nje argument tjeter qe perdorin skeptiket eshte se demokracia duhet te vije fale ndryshimeve te brendshme te vete ketyre shoqerive dhe bota e qyteteruar nuk mund te diktoje transformimin. Ky argument nuk eshte aspak bindes pasi shkaku i gjendjes se krijuar ne boten arabe eshte pikerisht mungesa e mundesive dhe inisiativave per ndryshim. Ndryshimet e vetme politike qe kane ndodhur keto 50 vjetet e fundit, ne vend qe te integrohen me pjesen tjeter te botes i kane shtyre vende si Irani qe te hedhin poshte monarkine dhe te zgjedhin teokracine islamike duke bere revolucion islamik. Fondamentalizmi islamik e ka rritur gjithmone e me shume mbeshtetjen e tij ne mbare boten arabe duke e bere keshtu te pamundur ndryshimin e brendshem ne vend. Rregjimet diktatoriale nga ana tjeter, perdorin konfliktin Palestine-Izrael per te solidarizuar shoqerite e tyre kunder Izraelit ne menyre qe vemendja te hiqet nga problemet e brendshme per ta kaluar ne probleme te jashtme. Protestat e vetme qe shohim ne "rrugen arabe" jane ato kunder Izraelit dhe mbeshtetesve te tij. Protestat per probleme te brendshme jane te ndaluara dhe sa here qe grupe te caktuara jane perpjekur te nisin nje proces politik transformimi ato jane shtypur me dhune e terror.

3. Optimistet

Optimistet jane ne minorance dhe perbehen kryesisht nga nje grup i gjere akademikesh dhe intelektualesh amerikane te besimit musliman ne SHBA. Keta jane produkti i dy qyeterimeve dhe kane arritur qe te ruajne identitetin e tyre fetare si besimtare muslimane ne shoqerine amerikane ku mbizoteron besimi i krishtere. Keta besojne jo vetem ne fene islame si nje fe krejtesisht paqe-ndjellese, por besojne mbi te gjitha edhe tek liria dhe vlerat e individit qe i gjejne vetem ne nje sistem demokratik. Jane pikerisht keto liri dhe vlera qe kaq shume i mungojne shoqerive islame dhe i garanton vetem nje shtet demokratik ku njerezit jane te lire te jetojne jeten e tyre.

Argumenti tjeter pozitiv qe serviret nga ky grup njerezish eshte ai historik. SHBA ia arriti me sukses te ndertoje sisteme demokratike ne Gjermanine, Italine dhe Japonine e pasluftes te dyte boterore. Nese dy te parat ishin vende te krishtera dhe argumenti ne fjale nuk mbart peshe, rasti i Japonise eshte nje rast unikal suksesi. Japonise apo Korese se Jugut jane histori suksesi ne Azine e larget ku besimet orientale kane perqafuar me se miri sistemin demokratik. Pra argumenti historik te le te kuptosh se egziston nje precedent i suksesshem historik ne politiken e jashtme boterore.

Optimistet u kundervihen qendrimit skeptik se "demokracia nuk mund ti imponohet nje populli" duke u kujtuar skeptikeve rastin e Japonise. Kamikazet japonise qe kryenin vetvrasje mbi lufteanijet amerikane ne Paqesor, na kujtojne kamikazet islamike te 2001 ne NYC. Ndryshimi i vetem eshte se kamikazet japonise vinin ne shenjester ushtaret amerikane kurse ata islamike vene ne shenjester njerez te pafajshem dhe zemren e qyteterimit perendimor. Bombat atomike te hedhura ne Japoni krijuan nje katastrohe humanitare por ne te njejten kohe i dhane fund luftes se II boterore dhe krijuan nje terren te pershtatshem per japonezet qe te hiqnin dore nga lufta dhe ti ktheheshin punes dhe paqes. Sot Japonia eshte vendi i dyte ne bote per nga zhvillimi ekonomik, e pasuar nga Gjermania e Italia, ish aleate nazi-fashiste qe me ndihmen e SHBA nga te humbur, sot jane perseri ne krye te familjes nderkombetare. Argumenti i perdorur ne kete rast jane gjurmet qe SHBA ka lene ne maredheniet nderkombetare, armiqte me te medhenj te saj ajo i ka kthyer ne partneret me te medhenj te saj. 

Demokratizimi i rajonit te lindjes se mesme perben zgjidhjen optimale te gjithe fenomeve negative qe ky rajon has sot per sot. Demokratizimi i jep zgjidhje dhenies fund te tiranise ne kete vende, dhenies fund te izolimit me pjesen tjeter te botes, dhenies fund analfabetizmit tek femrat dhe femijet, dhenies fund te destabilitetit politik te ketyre vendeve, dhenies fund te varferise ne rajonin me te pasur me ar te zi ne bote, dhenies fund te bashkejeteses se fese me shtetin, dhenies fund te luftrave rajonale per ti dhene nje shans bashkejeteses ne paqe. Nje rajon i demokratizuar do te thote qe ne ate rajon nuk ka me vend per organizata terroriste, nuk ka me vend per diktatore, nuk ka me vend per klerike qe luajne rolin e Zotit. Njerezit e rajonit do te fitojne lirine e humbur, rajoni do te fitonte paqen e stabilitetin, bota do te fitonte sigurine e humbur.

*Cilat jane pengesat qe duhen kapercyer?*

Nese do te pysnim nje arab te thjeshte se cfare mendon ai per demokracine, reagimi i tij do te ishte si me poshte: 
a) do te ngrinte supet pasi nuk e di c'do te thote demokraci 
b) nuk do te japi nje pergjigje pasi ka frike nga represioni i rregjimit mbi te 
c) do ta portretizonte demokracine si nje kercenim amerikan per gjithe muslimanet
d) do ta hidhte poshte idene pasi feja islame nuk e pranon demokracine
e) do ta mirepriste demokracine edhe ne vendin e tij

I rendita te gjitha pergjigjet e mundshme, pasi keto perbejne edhe pengesat kryesore per zenien rrenje te demokracise edhe ne ate pjese te botes. Per te arritur tek pika e) i cili eshte edhe objektivi, duhen tejkaluar plot 4 pengesa te cilat jane:

1. Mungesa e kultures demokratike

Ne shoqerite arabe mungon tradita demokratike. Ekspozimi i vetem i ketyre vendeve me nje sistem demokratik ishte gjate kohes se kolonizimit nga britaniket. Kjo eshte nje pengese e madhe qe duhet adresuar pasi asnje shoqeri nuk mund te ndertoje nje sistem demokratik kur ajo nuk njeh principet dhe lirite demokratike. Kjo ben qe njerezit ne mase ne ate pjese te botes te mos e vleresojne sic duhet demokracine, pasi nuk njohin as ate kryesoren, lirine.

Problemi behet akoma me i madh kur perballesh me shkallen e izolimit qe rregjimet ndermarrin ndaj shoqerive te tyre. Ky izolim ben te mundur pengimin e futjes nga jashte te vlerave, principeve dhe lirive demokratike qe bota e qyteteruar perendimor ka perqafuar prej kohesh. Arabet e thjeshte jo vetem qe nuk e dine se cfare eshte demokracia, por ata nuk kane asnje mundesi qe te mesojne dicka me shume mbi te edhe sikur te duan. Vetem nje grup shume i vogel njerezish te privilegjuar kane patur fatin te jetojne ne Perendim dhe te njihen jo vetem me demokracine si formule teorike, por si nje menyre te jetuari. 


2. Frika ndaj pushtetit te tiraneve

Diktatoret, monarket dhe gjithe kreret e rregjimeve diktatoriale ne boten arabe, i bashkon vetem nje interes: te mbajne nen kontroll popujt e tyre me cdo kusht pasi vetem ne kete menyre ata mund te shijojne nje pushtet absolut. Dhuna dhe terrori mbi kedo qe guxon te flasi apo mendoje ndryshe nga njerezit ne pushtet, e ka bere gati te pamundur nisjen e nje procesi politik te brendshem ndryshimi per mire. Kjo ka bere qe ne keto shoqeri njerezit jo vetem te mos kene te drejten e fjales, por nuk kane as te drejten e te menduarit ndryshe, pasi propaganda fetare apo vete rregjimit eshte i vetmi ze ne shoqerine arabe. 


3. Indoktrinimi i mbrapshte fetar



4. Mungesa e mirebesimit ndaj qyteterimit perendimor

...

(... vazhdon)

----------


## Albo

*Bush pushes Middle East democracy*

_'A forward strategy for freedom in the Middle East'_

WASHINGTON (AP) --President Bush called Thursday for democratic reforms in the Middle East, saying that "freedom can be the future of every nation."

Bush said the stakes were particularly high in Iraq, where a U.S.-led coalition toppled Saddam Hussein's rule. "The failure of Iraqi democracy would embolden terrorists around the world," the president said.

He said the United States and other nations shared blame for the lack of democratic freedoms in the Middle East.

"Sixty years of Western nations excusing and accommodating the lack of freedom in the Middle East did nothing to make us safe because in the long run stability cannot be purchased at the expense of liberty," Bush said.

The president spoke to the National Endowment for Democracy, a group that champions democratic gains around the world, on the same day that he was signing an $87.5 billion package approved by Congress for military and reconstruction operations in Iraq and Afghanistan.

Bush said the Middle East was at a turning point and that "the global wave of democracy has barely reached the Arab states." Many countries in the region are mired in poverty and women lack rights and children are denied proper schooling.

"These are not the failures of a culture or a religion," the president said. "These are the failures of economic and political doctrine." He said countries like Iraq and Syria had promised their citizens national honor but left instead a legacy of torture and oppression.

"Instead of dwelling on past wrongs and blaming others, governments in the Middle East need to confront real problems and serve the true interests of their nations," Bush said.

"The good and capable people of the Middle East all deserve responsible leadership," he said. "For too long, many people in that region have been victims and subjects. They deserve to be active citizens."

"As long as the Middle East remains a place where freedom does not flourish, it will remain a place of stagnation, resentment and violence ready for export," Bush said. "And with the spread of weapons, that can bring catastrophic harm to our country and to our friends, it would be reckless to accept the status quo."

As a result, he said the United States "has adopted a new policy," which he described as "a forward strategy for freedom in the Middle East."

"This strategy requires the same persistence and energy and idealism we have shown before -- and it will yield the same results," Bush said. "We believe that liberty is the design of nature. We believe that liberty is the direction of history."

Bush heralded steps toward democracy in some Mideast nations, mentioning Morocco, Bahrain, Saudi Arabia and Egypt.

"Many Middle Eastern governments now understand that military dictatorship and theocratic rule are a straight smooth highway to nowhere," the president said.

He said Saudi Arabia was taking the first steps towards reforms with plans for its first local elections.

"By giving the Saudi people a greater role in their own society, the Saudi government can demonstrate true leadership in the region," Bush said.

He said that Egypt, another powerhouse in the region, "has shown the way toward peace in the Middle East and now can show the way toward democracy in the Middle East."

"Champions of democracy in the region understand that democracy is not perfect," Bush said. "It is not the path of utopia ... ."

Mindful of concern about the influence of the United States, Bush said, "As we watch and encourage reforms in the region, we are mindful that modernization is not the same as westernization."

"Representative governments in the Middle East will reflect their own cultures," the president said. "They will not and should not look like us."

Bush pointedly criticized Iran and Palestinian leaders.

"The regime in Tehran must heed the democratic demands of the Iranian people or lose its last claim to legitimacy," he said.

On the Palestinians, Bush said, "The Palestinian leaders who block and undermine democratic reform and feed hatred and encourage violence are not leaders at all," Bush said. "They are the main obstacles to peace and to the success of the Palestinian people."

On the other hand, Bush commended other countries:

"Democratic progress is found in many predominantly Muslim countries: Turkey, Indonesia, Senegal, Albania, Niger and Sierra Leone. Muslim men and women are good citizens of India and South Africa and the nations of Western Europe and of the United States of America. More than half of all Muslims in the world live in freedom under democractically constituted governments."

----------


## Traboini

Eshte vertete veshtire te besohet se njerzit mund te jene aq injoranta sa mos te shohim se cka po ndodh ne bote. Une ketyre qe mendojn per islamizmin si pasterti shpirterore ju sugjeroj te hedhin syte nga bota islamike dhe te shohin se ku eshte bota judeo-kristjane dhe ku eshte bota islamike. Ne cdo pikpamje, si shkence, teknologji, dituri, art, sport etj. Merreni si shembull Iranin me 50 milion njerez, apo Indinezine me 200 milion musliman, Pakistanin. Sjan asfare faktori ne bote. Te gjith duan te vijne ne perendim. Keta njerez jane vetem xheloz. Kjo i mban gjalle. Derisa ne Arabin Saudite, Iran dhe shtete tjera eshte e ndaluar ndertimi i kishave dhe sinagogave, neper perendim xhamit punohen cdo dite. Flm. zotit per Ameriken dhe flm. Zotit qe republikanet jane ne pushtet. Keta e kane kuptur se cfar rreziku jane kete "fetar" qe duan te kthejn boten ne kohen e Muhamedit. 
Islamizmi duhet te reformohet ose do shkoj prej tragjedie ne tragjedi.

----------


## abi

Do te doja qe te sqaroja pak "administratorin" (Redin) i cili duke u fshehur me ne fund ne nxori koken duke shprehur mendimet e tija te diktuar dhe te bazuar ne urretje ndaj islamit. Ju duhet qe mirreni me detyren ruaj dhe jo tu jepni mend pjesmarresve. Kush je ti e ngr zerin dhe thua qe keto vende na qenka te zhytura ne injorance? Nga e psonise kete mendim xhanem. A harruat fjalen e George Bernard Show i cili thote se Ky shekull eshte i islamit? Si nuk jeni ne gjendje te ndani konceptet fe, popull, qeveri? Per çfare demokracie amerikane po na flisni? Per ate qe po vret te pafajshem pa dallim nga feja? Per ate demokraci qe jeton duke pire gjakun e popujve? Per ate demokraci totalitatre qe kerkon qe boten ta shkaterroje? Per ate demokraci qe le njerezit ne mbare boten duke vdekur urie dhe hedh ne det me miliarda tonalata grure qe te mos i prishet terezia e ekonomise amerikane. Ajo demokraci qe fut ne lufte dhe grindje shtetet. Nuk ka nevoje qe te na kujtosh se vendet islame ne pergjithesi udheheqen nga totalitare qe nuk jane veçse pjelle e asaj demokracie qe ju e permendini "Demokraci amerikane". Zoteri, mos harro s ebota zhvillohet dhe nuk i dihet se kush e ka neser ne dore rroten e historise. Duhete te te dridhe fjala "Profetike e Showt". Eshte te vesh duart ne koke kur degjohet dhe lexohet ajo qe shkruhet dhe degjohet prej jush. Per cfareinjorance mesjetare po flet. Mos i ngaterro gjysherit tuaj me te tonit. Vertet gjysherit e demokracise amerikane kane qene llumi i msjetes dhe nga llumi nuk del vecse llum. mos te te genjeje trendafili i demokracise amerikane i cili eshte i lindur nga plehu dhe imoraliteti. Kur Spanja jetonte lulezimin islam dhe te vetmin sistem te drejte gjyshi jot jetonte ne shpella si egersisre duke mos e kuptuar fare konceptin e jetes. Te keshilloj qe te jesh me mendje gjere dhe me i hapur ndaj fakteve dhe mos u merr me diktime. Here tjeter na thuaj edhe burimin nga ei ke marre fjalet

----------


## Klevis2000

ISLAMI DHE DEMOKRACIA

Në tërë botën është i shtrirë mendimi se qeverisja demokratike në Perëndim është regjimi më i mirë i mundshëm deri te i cili njerëzimi ka mund të arrijë. Në krahasimin e regjimeve - në qoftë se mendohet që përkundër demokracisë qëndron monarkia e individëve, dinastia apo aristokracia e cila shumicën e popullit me të cilin qeveris e shpie në rrafsh të të marrëve, apo edhe teokracia në të cilat klerikët (priftërinjtë) konsiderohen të pagabueshëm - demokracia, në zgjedhjen e shumicës së njerëzve, pa dyshim do të marrë vend parësor.

Mirëpo, nëse dëshirohet të mbrohet mendimi se demokracia është regjimi më i mirë, atëherë ajo nuk mund të krahasohet me monarkitë, aristokracitë dhe teokracitë, por, marrë në përgjithësi, me idealet koherente brenda vetë modelit; duke i marrë parasysh idealet e ngjashme në historinë e njerëzimit, duhet hulumtuar se a i kanë arritur sistemet tjera politike idealet e veta për të cilat edhe sot flitet, dhe vetëm me këtë arrihet vlerësimi i drejtë.

Në Perëndim, i cili në themele të kulturës së vet manifeston vetëkënaqësi dhe narcisoiditet, konsiderohet se idealet që i përmban demokracia e atjeshme, në mënyrë speciale janë rezervuar për Perëndimin dhe se njerëzit, pasi që e kanë njohur demokracinë perëndimore, kanë mësuar për atë që, gjoja, ato i karakterizon: zgjedhjet, aktivitetet politike, opozita, organizimi, ekzistimi i feve, kulturave dhe bashkësive etnike të ndryshme në shoqëritë pluraliste dhe grupacionet tjera shoqërore; pra, të përsiaturit e tillë, mediumet perëndimore për çdo ditë e përsërisin dhe me këmbëngulje qëndrojnë në të.1 

Kurse, në të vërtetë, sjelljet politike për të cilat flitet u janë të njohura edhe kulturave dhe traditave tjera: në disa ato janë mjaft të suksesshme, e në disa të kënaqshme.

Shumë orientalistë perëndimorë pranojnë se tradita e fiseve të vjetra arabe bart një karakteristikë demokratike; prijësi (kryepari) i zgjedhur konsiderohej i pari ndër të barabartit dhe të gjitha vendimet më të rëndësishme i merrte pas konsultimeve. Format e sjelljes së këtillë politike, me anë të mbrojtjes juridike në suaza të Islamit, janë ngritur në shkallë të pyetjeve mjaft të rëndësishme dhe nëpërmjet institucioneve me ndikim aplikoheshin në jetë, madje i kanë mbrojtur harixhitët, mu'tezilitët, zejditët dhe disa mendimtarë sunnitë e shiitë.2 

Marrë objektivisht, ardhja e Muhammedit - alejhis-selam (a.s.) në Medine në vitin 622 sipas Hixhretit dhe hartimi i tij i Kartës së Medines, të cilën e kanë pranuar dhe nënshkruar muslimanët, hebrenjtë dhe mushrikët, paraqet dokumentin e parë juridik, përgjithësisht i shkruar në bazë të të drejtave të barabarta për të gjithë dhe mbrojtjes së vlerave demokratike, dhe ky dokument është shumë më i vjetër nga ato që paraqiten në shekullin XVII dhe XVIII. Specificiteti i qartë i Kartës së Medines është në atë që ajo u jep përparësi veçorive fetare, juridike dhe kulturore, e mbështet modelin pluralist dhe atë pluralizëm e vë nën garanci kushtetuese.

Në qoftë se Karta e Medines, e cila përveç unifikimit të veçorive fetare, juridike dhe kulturore, mundëson që grupacionet e ndryshme shoqërore si bashkësi specifike juridike të ekzistojnë në paqe njëri pranë tjetrit, do të krahasohej me sistemet pluraliste dhe demokratike të Perëndimit, do të shihet se demokracia perëndimore përfaqëson filozofi politike mjaft dekadente. Sipas meje, nëse dëshirojmë të vijmë deri te përfundimi i drejtë për vlerat e demokracisë, atë para së gjithash duhet krahasuar me Kartën e Medines - frytin e një kulture politike tjetërfare, e pastaj të testohet sendërtimi i saj i idealeve që i ka paraparë në praktikë.

* * *

Përgjithësisht, në qarqet e atyre që i ofrojnë përkrahje parezervë demokracisë, në aspekt të definimit të saj ekziston konfuzion. Sipas sociologut italian Paretit, demokracia është, më së paku, një percepcion i paqartë sikur edhe "feja", kurse reputacioni i saj është më i rëndësishëm se vetë ajo. Duke e theksuar lirinë e vet, Perëndimi dhe KSBE (Konferenca për Siguri dhe Bashkëpunim Evropian, prej para do kohe Organizata për Sigurim dhe Bashkëpunim Evropian (OSBE, N.I.), kanë deklaruar tre standarde: të drejtat njerëzore, demokracinë dhe ekonominë e tregut të lirë. Mirëpo, nuk është sa duhet e qartë përse ndërmjet këtyre tri vlerave detyrimisht shtrohet njëfarë lidhshmërie. Sepse, në bazë të përvojës sonë shohim që as gjatë historisë, as në epokën bashkëkohore nuk kemi argumente të forta për ekzistueshmërinë e obligueshme të lidhshmërisë ndërmjet tri vlerave të cekura; pikërisht e kundërta, në zgjidhjen përfundimtare, në lëmin e të drejtës së Sheriatit (civile, qytetare), nëse tashmë jo edhe në të drejtën zyrtare (örf), së bashku me rendin e vet të sulltanatit, qeveria osmane obligativisht i ka respektuar të drejtat njerëzore dhe atë gati gjatë tërë historisë së vet dhe me kujdes ka ruajtur cilësinë e respektit të shtetit. Natyrisht, nuk mund të thuhet se në qeverinë osmane sulltani është zgjedhur në bazë të parimeve demokratike dhe votave të zgjedhësve, por megjithatë, me sistemin e vet të sulltanatit dhe hilafetit qeveria osmane ka qenë shtet që, në planin e përgjithshëm, të drejtave njerëzore u ka kushtuar vëmendje së paku sa edhe qeveritë e tashme perëndimore (politike). Duke u kthyer prapa, gjendja e këtillë haset edhe te Selxhukët, Abasitët dhe Emevitët.3

Prandaj, insistimi këmbëngulës në ekzistimin e lidhshmërisë së fortë të të drejtave njerëzore dhe demokracisë si sistem politik i pjesës më të madhe të bashkësisë njerëzore, paraqet vetëm qëndrimin teorik dhe dëshirën e individëve.

Lansimi i mendimit se të drejtat njerëzore janë të respektuara dhe të mbrojtura vetëm në vendet e tregut të lirë ekonomik, është propagandë e thjeshtë. Krejtësisht e kundërta, ligjet e tregut të lirë, që vlejnë vetëm në demokracitë politike, në thelb kanë karakter garues, por sendërtohen dhe prosperojnë edhe jashtë këtij garimi. Ky është realitet dhe ne këto do t'i shqyrtojmë në kaptinat vijuese.




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1. Edhe sikur disa hulumtues nga Perëndimi të pohojnë se nuk është ashtu, kjo është krejt e pamjaftueshme. Pjesëmarrja gjithëpopullore në zgjedhje dhe në pushtet nuk aplikohet vetëm në shoqëritë perëndimore dhe nuk është e saktë se për herë të parë paraqitet te grekët e vjetër. Më gjerësisht për këtë shih: C. Narthcote Parkinson, Siyasal Dü½üncenin Evrimi (Evolucioni i mendimit politik), përktheu në turqishte M. Harmanci, Stamboll, 1976, fq. 7 e tutje.
2. Shih: Dr. Nevin A. Mustafa, ¡slam Siyasi Dü½üncesinde Muhalefet (Opozita në mendimin politik islam), përktheu në turqishte dr. V. Akyüz, Stamboll, 1990.
3. Për demokracinë, të drejtat njerëzore dhe ekonominë e tregut dhe theksimin e tyre permanent si vlera dominante të Perëndimit si dhe për qeverisjen te osmanlinjtë, gjerësisht shih: Ali Bulaç, ¡slam ve Fanatizm (Islami dhe fanatizmi), Stamboll, 1993; kurse për kategoritë e Sheriatit (të drejtës qytetare të vlefshme për mbarë shoqërinë) dhe örfit (të drejtës zyrtare dedikuar vetëm për anëtarët e pallatit) shih: Ibid, fq. 2 dhe 3.

----------


## Hyllien

Tema eshte Islami dhe Demokracia. Titulli ska shume te beje me temen, me teper ka te beje me bindjet e filluesit te temes. 

Persa i perket diskutimit Islam Demokraci:

Une mendoj se anetaret e forumit nuk kane njohurine e duhur per Demokracine dhe aq me pak per Islamin, per te bere nje diskutim ne nivel teorish, dhe prandaj diskutimi ketu behet mes Demokracise si praktike (e ndryshueshme) ne vendet demokratike me vendet islamike (jo Islamin.)
(Edhe ne kete menyre shume anetare nuk bazohen ne njohuri, por ne pamjet dhe fjalorin e lajmeve per terorristet dhe vendet qe I ushqejne ata, ose stereotipe Hollywood-i. Rrallekush ka lexuar ndonje liber per Demokracine, aq me pak edhe per Islamin ose vendet islamike.
Islami, veçse nje fe, civilizim eshte eshte nje sistem social me vete i zhvilluar ne menyre te pavaruar nga Demokracia. Qe jane dy gjera te ndryshme nuk eshte nevoja te shkruhet. Duhet pare sa perputhen ose kundershtojne principet e Islamit ato te Demokracise, sa demokratike jane parimet Islame dhe per kete une them qe askush ketu nuk eshte i kualifikuar, sepse kjo teme jo vetem qe kerkon nje studim intensiv por qendron edhe nje problem tjeter. Nuk ekziston nje sistem qeverisjeje i shprehur hapur ne Kuran, dhe komentet per sa i perket organizimit te shtetit ne Islam, u mbetet dijetareve bazuar ne Kuran dhe ne praktikat ne kohen e Profetit. Perderisa nuk ka diçka te prereorganizimi I shtetit ne Islam eshte i hapur ndaj interpretimeve te ndryshme,. Une personalisht di shume pak per menyren  se si duhet organizuar shtetit sipas dijetareve myslimane. 
Pra, diskutimi qe do behet ketu, duhet te jete bazuar ne realitetin e vendeve te ashtuquajtura Islamike (ose me mire vende ku jetojne nje popullsi msylimane e konsiderueshme) ku lidhja mes principeve Islame dhe drejtimit te shtetit varion nga shteti ne shtet dhe ne kohe.  Pra, para se te behet nje analize duhet bere pyetja  cili vend Islamik dhe ne cilin hark kohor? 

Nuk eshte e njejte Arabia Saudite me Egjiptin ose Turqine, nuk eshte njesoj Libia e Kadafit me Libanin e pasur dhe relativisht liberal, ashtu si nuk eshte i njejte Irani ne kohen e shahut  kur persekutoheshin fetaret dhe Irani pas revolucionit te Humejnit ku sundojne fetaret. 

Por ne nuk kemi nevoje per te njohuri e detaje. Mjafton nje foto qe tregon veshjen e nje myslimani, per te konkluduar qe Islami dhe Demokracia skane asgje te perbashket ( Eshte sy i mrekullueshem ai qe sheh  detaje te vegjel dhe me ate detaj nderton realitetin e vertete dhe te plote, projekti i te cilit ekzistonte qe me pare ne mendje). Mbase dhe si trashegim ndaj uniformiteti komunist Shqiptaret jane shume intolerant ndaj, dhe te pamesuar me, te ndryshmen. Shqiptareve paragjykojne floket e gjate dhe ata te qethur fare, minifundet dhe fundet e gjata e keshtu me rradhe çdo njeri dhe tipar/sjellje qe del jashte imazhit te mashkullit dhe femres normale (si prodhim seri). E ndryshmja per ne nuk eshte vetem ndryshe, por me e ulet dhe me e prapambetur. Por kjo çeshtje le tu mbetet sociologeve.

Gjithe keto djale per te thene qe ska lidhje titulli i temes nuk ka lidhje me pyetjet e bera ne fillim, dhe aq me pak kane lidhje disa mesazhe te ilustruar me foto. Si eshte e kunderta e lakonikut?  :ngerdheshje: 

Kaq per titullin, tani te diskutoj nisur nga brendesia e teme. Ka bere shume mire Albo qe ka shkruar ca pyetje konkrete.

*-	A mendoni se keto zhvillime jane pozitive per rajonin e Lindjes se Mesme apo jo?*

Vete rrezimi i Sadamit (dhe çdo diktatori) eshte nje zhvillim pozitiv, menyra si u rrezua dhe gjendja pas rrezimit te tij eshte shume negative. 
Pyetje e sterdiskutuar.

*- A mendoni se demokracia do te ishte zgjidhja me e mire e problemeve karakteristike per boten arabe?*

Nuk e di nese demokracia ne vetvete eshte zgjidhja me e mire apo nje hap drejt zgjidhjes me te mire (nese ka nje zgjidhje me te mire  :kryqezohen:  ). Nese po flasim per ndryshimin e sistemeve totalitare dhe si pasoje permiresim te te drejtave te njeriut, keto jane shume te nevojshme per rajonin. Por me e rendesishmja eshte qe i gjithe proçesi nderkohe qe ndihmohet nga Bota duhet ndertuar me, dhe duhet mbeshtetur ne, forcat sociale te brendshme, dhe jo te importohet nga jashte. Duhet zhvilluar nje sistem qe perputhet me karakteristikat e veçanta te rajonit. Psh. Nacionalizmi ose vete komb-shteti i suksesshem? ne Perendim, per rajonin qe shkaterrues dhe ne te njejten kohe bie ndesh me thirrjen e Islamit per bashkim mes popujve.

_Eee tani qe u futa ne teme une u zgjat shume ky shkrim, me pyetjet e tjera do merrem me vone._

Paqe!  :Lulja3:

----------


## leci

Preteza për të njohur thellësisht te gjitha problemet,ideologjitë nuk eshte pjesë realitetit.
Në diskutime shpesh njeriu përdor ato informacione që përdite merr,qe mediat trasmetojnë, sigurisht duke flitruar shumicën e ngjarjeve.Nuk është e lehtë te shohesh Islamin si një fe paqësore kur në të njëjtin moment mendja e njeriut bombardohet nga një fjalë e vetme,terrorizëm islamik.
Vijmë tek tema që eshtë interesante.
Demokracia dhe Islami janë dy mënyra jetese,dy mënyra te ndryshme për të rregulluar jetën e individit.
Nuk është e vërtetë që demokracia nuk mund të bashkëjetojë me fenë,në këtë kontest ajo islame.Mund të bashkëjetoje me pjesë të fese,ose me aspektet më tolerante të saj.Sepse demokracia nuk nuk mund të bashkëjetojë me asnjë fe.
Nuk mund te bashkëjetojë me fondamentalizmin ose me idenë e aplikimit ne shoqëri të ligjit të zotit.
Demokracia nuk jeton në ato vende ku feja është superiore mbi ligjet që rregullojnë jetën e individit dhe të shoqërisë civile.
Rezultatet e demokracisë në ato pak vende,i quajmë isamike për të lehtësuar përshkrimin,janë të pakta por nuk duhet te japin si finalist mendimin që Islami dhe demokracia nuk mund të jetojne në të njëjtin vend.

"Islam e Democrazia" e Fatema Mernissi,1992
Perëndimi në imagjinatën kolektive është vendi ku individi shpreh talentin e tij,ku demokracia është faktor determinant për të drejtat e njeriut.
Në Islam riprodhimi i figurës humane,mungesa e imagjinatës individuale  është shpjegim llogjik i diferencës që ndan botën perëndimore me atë Islame.
Në një shoqëri ku nuk ka individualitet,konkurencë dhe të vetmet ligje janë ato fetare demokracia nuk mund të jetojë.

----------


## Hyllien

> -A mendoni se individet apo shoqerite ne pergjithesi ne keto vende, duan lirite dhe vlerat demokratike ti bejne te tyret?


Ndonje qe jeton ne keto vende mund te jepte pergjigje me te sakta. Megjithate nisur nga ato qe di po shkruaj mendimin tim. 
Ne keto shoqeri mund te gjesh individe te rradheve te ndryshme. Ka nga ata qe nuk u intereson reformimi, njerez te korruptuar qe jane ngjitur pas kolltukut. Por nje pjese e madhe e shoqerise kerkon reforma, kerkon zhvillim ekonomik, kjo vlen per vendet e varfra te rajonit. Se ne Arabine Saudite psh. pak njerezve mund tu veje mendja per reforma, e çu duhet reforma, demokratizimi atyre nese jane rehat, pse te jene kunder udheheqjes se nje familjeje? Shoqerite ne vendet myslimane jane ne kerkim te zgjidhjes se duhur. Si te reformohen dhe zhvillohen keto vende?
Tre pergjigje te mundshme mund te jene:
a- duhen importuar vlerat dhe sistemi perendimor, 
b- asgje perendimore nuk ka vend ne keto shoqeri, 
c- reformimi duhet bere nisur nga vlerat dhe karakteri  iveçante i vendeve myslimane por nese eshte e nevojshme duke mesuar nga perendimi, nga arritjet dhe gabimit e tyre.
ShBA ka zgjedhur opsionin e pare, duke eksportuar me force vlerat e saj te shenjta. Kjo eshte zgjedhje e gabuar sepse keto shoqeri kane nje karakter tjeter dhe per me teper nuk do e pranojne diçka te imponuar. 

Levizjet radikale ose fondamentaliste kane zgjedhur opsionin e dyte qe ne fillim ose si kunderpergjigje ndaj perendimit dhe  çdogje qe lidhet me te (dhe Globalizimi psh. I konceptuar nga shume si Imperializm i ri, ose si Westernisation(Perendimizim))

Eshte opsioni i trete, me popullor mes intelektualeve myslimane, qe duhet mbeshtetur nga Bota dhe shoqerite myslimane. Duke nxjerre mesime nga fati i keq i vendeve diktatoriale ne Europen Lindore, per te mos shkuar me pas tek Nazizmi e Fashizmi, duke mesuar nga zhvillimi i shkences dhe teknologjise ne Perendim, arsimimi, kerkimi i njohurive, deshira per te punuar, (qe eshte njekohesisht udhezim i fese Islame dhe rruga e profetit) munden keto vende te shpetojne nga erresira qe i ka kapluar prej nje kohe te gjate.
Ky eshte vetem dimensioni i brendshem, por duhet pare dhe ne kontekstin e jashtem. Po te konsiderohet, lufta e superfuqive per dominim, interesat qe perplasen mes vendeve ne rajon, lufta ekonomike dhe ushtarake qe behet nga fuqite jashte rajonit dhe ato ne rajon, çeshtja nuk eshte dhe aq e lehte sa duket.




> - A mendoni se demokratizimi i ketyre shoqerive eshte peng i fese islame?


Demokratizimi i ketyre shoqerive eshte peng i udheheqesve autoritare, i monarkeve dhe diktatoreve. Levizjet Islamike kane qene forca opozitare ndaj ketyre sistemeve. Qeverisja ne shtetet thuajse nje-partiake si Siria dhe ish-Iraku (se Iraku tani eshte shesh lfute), Egjipti, Tunizia, Algjeria nuk ka te beje fare me Islamin por ngjan me teper me diktaturen. Megjithese jane republika, qeverisja jo vetem qe eshte ne duar te nje grupi te vogel por kalon nga i biri tek i jati. Sadami pergatiste te birin , Mubareku gjithashtu megjithese se besoj se e lene ne Egjipt. Siria eshte shembulli me i mire, nga Hafiz el Assad pergatiste djalin e tij te prefeeruar qe vdes papritur, ndyshohet ligji brenda nates per ta lene pushtetin Presidentit aktual Beshar el Assad qe nuk mbushte moshen ne ate kohe.
Levizjet politike Islame u zhvillua pas 1980 pikerisht per arsye te sistemeve shtypese, per arsye te varferise. Ideologet, themeluesit e levizjeve Islamike por edhe mbeshtetesit e thjeshte u shtypen nga shteti. _Muslim Brotherhood_ u shtyp brutalisht ne Egjipt dhe Seyid Kutubi shkroi nga burgu dhe pastaj u var. Por, qe Islami perdoret nga qeverises te ndryshem per propogande dhe per te legjitimuar qeverisjen e tyre nuk mohohet. 

_Me vone me pyetjet e tjera..._

----------


## Albin

> *Bush pushes Middle East democracy*
> 
> _'A forward strategy for freedom in the Middle East'_
> 
> WASHINGTON (AP) --President Bush called Thursday for democratic reforms in the Middle East, saying that "freedom can be the future of every nation."
> 
> Bush said the stakes were particularly high in Iraq, where a U.S.-led coalition toppled Saddam Hussein's rule. "The failure of Iraqi democracy would embolden terrorists around the world," the president said.
> 
> He said the United States and other nations shared blame for the lack of democratic freedoms in the Middle East.
> ...




Fundi i Luftës së Ftohtë i simbolizuar me rënien e Murit të Berlinit, është konsisderuar nga politikëbërësit amerikanë si fillimi i një faze të re në historinë botërore, në të cilën të gjitha civilizimet e tjera do të duhej të adoptonin tre idhujt e civilizimit perëndimor, demokracinë, lirinë dhe tregun e lirë ekonomik, si zotërit e tyre të rinjë. Edhe pse euforia amerikane e 1989-tës qe e shkurtër, ajo krijoi mundësi dramatike për një grup të vogël njerëzish, të ndërtojnë vizione për shekullin e njëzetë e një, si " Shekulli i Amerikës". 
Si pasojë, vetëm dy vite pas rënies së Bashkimit Sovjetik, këto grupe morën kontrollin e proçeseve kryesore të vendimarrjes në strukturën komplekse të fuqisë politike amerikane. Pushtimi i Kuvajtit nga Sadam Hyseini në gusht të 1990-tës, që përgjithësisht dihet se u cyt nga vetë SHBA-të, ishte mundësia e parë dhe reale për këtë grup njerëzish në marrjen e iniciativave globale për të vendosur hegjemoninë e saj në botë. Xhorxh Bush babai, dhe kryeministrja angleze Margaret Theçer në mënyrë mjeshtërore e shfrytëzuan këtë krizë. Lufta e Parë e Gjirit Persik dhe pasojat e saj, jo vetëm që siguruan një zgjerim të paprecedent të pushtetit të Shteteve të Bashkuara për të vendosur hegjemoninë e tyre ushtarake dhe politike në Lindjen e Mesme, por gjithashtu, konsoliduan ekonominë amerikane përmes shitjeve multimiliardere të programeve ushtarake, ndaj regjimeve të tyre kliente. Megjithatë, Lufta e Gjirit ka qënë vetëm fillimi i ndërtimit të një shekulli të ri amerikan. 
Ata që projektuan idenë se shekullit i njëzetë e një do të ishte një shekull amerikan, pozitat e tyre në pushtet i konsoliduan gjatë dekadave të fundit të shekullit të kaluar. Megjithatë, pas ardhjes në pushtet, ata arritën të kuptojnë se rezistenca më e ashpër ndaj planeve të tyre për të dominuar botën do të vinte nga qytetërimi islam. Dhe ky kërcënim i perceptuar ndaj ëndrrës së tyre, nuk ishte krejt i pabazë. Ata e dinin shumë mirë se bota muslimane ishte në caqet e një epoke të re, dhe, edhe pse ajo vuante në fushat ushtarake, ekonomike dhe politike dhe se më shumë se një miliardë muslimanë kontrolloheshin nga regjime autoritare-kukulla të tyre, kontrolli i tyre mbi këtë botë nuk do të ishte i lehtë. Muslimanët si një trup kolektiv besimtarësh, falë ideologjisë revolucionare të Islamit, do të sfidonin planet e tyre në shekullin e ardhshëm. Muslimanët qenë dëshmitarë të aktualizimit të fuqisë revolucionare të Islamit në Iran, i cili përpara revolucionit islamik ishte një vend që amerikanët mendonin se ishte vendi më pro-perëndimore në Lindjen e Mesme. Megjithatë teoria e tyre do të dështonte kur në Iran do të shfaqej një revolucioni i fuqishëm islamik, i cili më pas rrezikoi të përhapet edhe në pjesët e tjera të botës muslimane. Për këtë arsye politikëbërësit amerikanë e kundërshtuan me zjarr dhe me hekur revolucionin islamik në Iran, dhe u përpoqën t'a ndërpresin dhe izolojnë influencën e tij me çfarëdolloj mjeti, duke përfshirë këtu edhe imponimin e një luftë të ndyrë tetëvjçare ndaj shtetit të ri islamik.
Gjatë dekadës së fundit të shekullit të njëzetë, grupet e vogla të politikëbërësve amerikanë, që njihen si neokonservatorë, kuptuan nevojën e ndërtimit të një strategjie të re për SHBA-të në Lindjen e Mesme. Kjo nevojë lindi si pasojë e ndryshimit të balancave të pushtetit në botë, ku si pasojë aleatët e vjetër të amerikanëve në Lindjen e Mesme, nisën të bëhen të panevojshëm. Si zëvendësues të aftë kukullash, ata e kuptuan që koha kishte ardhur për të zëvendësuar kukullat e vjetra të Lindjes së Mesme me të reja. Ngjashmërisht, ndryshimet e realiteteve në botën muslimane i bindën ata se çështja e Palestinës e cila kishte dominuar ndërgjegjen politike të muslimanëve për dekada me rrallë, tashmë duhet të shpërbëhej.
Ndërkohë që këto konsiderata dalëngadalë po formësonin politikat e reja të SHBA-ve, ngjarjet e 11 Shtatorit të 2001, i dhanë neokonservatorëve një mundësi ideale për të përshpejtuar planet e tyre të dominimit të Lindjes së Mesme. 11 Shtatori ishte rasti më ideal për imperialistët amerikanë, për të gjetur justifikimin e pritur prej kohësh për të implementuar planet e sundimit të botës islame. Duke përdorur si justifikim ngjarjet e kësaj dite të zezë, ushtritë amerikane do të gjenin preteksin e duhur për të pushtuar, vrarë dhe përdhunuar mbi 150.000 muslimanë në Irak dhe Afganistan. Paralelisht me pushtuesit edhe regjimet kliente të amerikanëve në Lindjen e Mesme, do të përdornin justifikimin e padronit të tyre perëndimor për gjymtuar, arrestuar, burgosur dhe vrarë një numër të madh qytetarësh, dhe shkelur në mënyrë flagrante të drejtat e njeriut përgjatë të gjithë botës islame. Megjithatë, ata që u bënë përgjegjës për luftën kundër botës muslimane sot, e dinë shumë mirë se përfundimi i ëndrrës së tyre për të ndërtuar një Pax Amerika në botë, do të jetë i dështuar për sa kohë që ata nuk arrijnë të minimizojnë fuqinë inspiruese të Islamit mes muslimanëve. Për këtë arsye imperialistët neokonservatorë sot kanë nisur edhe një projekt prej disa miliarda dollarësh, për të promovuar një Islam 'made in Amerika' për botën e Islamit. Ky lloj Islami hibrid, synon të ndërtojnë një atmosferë të re politike në botën muslimane. Në këtë kontekst, planet amerikan për Lindjen e Mesme dhe pjesët e tjera të botës muslimane kanë një domethënie të rëndësishme.
Një nga pikat kryesore të prodhimit të Islamit 'Made in Amerika' është edhe ndryshimi i regjimeve në botën islame. Një ndryshim i tillë konsiderohet si thelbësor nga amerikanët për dy arsye. 1. Pasi së pari, kukullat e vjetra të SHBA-ve në orient kanë humbur prej kohësh kredibilitetin e tyre në masat popullore, dhe për këtë arsye heqja e qeveritarëve si Hosni Mubaraku, do të hap rrugën për të vendosur burra dhe gra të reja në vendet islame, të cilët do të lehtësojnë implementimin e planeve amerikane shumë më shpejt se më parë. 2. Dhe së dyti, një proçes i suksesshëm i institucionalizimit të Islamit 'made in Amerika' duhet të ketë përsipër edhe një llustër demokracie. Për këto arsye të sipërvijëzuara, politika e re amerikane kërkon shfaqjen e demokracive në botën muslimane, dhe këto demokraci do të jenë "demokraci sipas mideve të Bushit", që projektohen në zyrat e bordeve të qëndrave kërkimore të neokonëve dhe që hidhen kundër regjimeve kliente amerikane, që tashmë kanë dal jashtë mode.
Por pasi bushdemokracitë, kërkojnë një numër të madh kukullash të reja, për këtë lloj loje të re, amerikanët kanë nisur edhe rekrutimet e para. Dhe një nga kërkesat kryesore që rekrutët e rinj duhet të plotësojnë, është të kenë kredenciale "Islame". Në mënyrë të veçantë preferohen njerëz që vinë nga pozicione të larta në shoqëri; mundësisht njerëz me mjekra dhe që mund të recitojnë disa vargje Kur'anore, konsiderohen si kandidatët më idealë për të udhëhequr bushdemokracitë e botës islame. Arsyeja pse në fushatën e re të bushdemokracisë në botën Islame kërkohen njerëz me kredenciale fetarë është se: 1. Njerëzit me kredenciale fetare mund të kenë shanse më të mira për të mashtruar njerëzit e thjeshtë nëpër rrugë dhe 2. Do të jenë në gjëndje për të institucionalizuar Islamin 'made in Amerika.'
Politikat në fjalë sot po zbatohen në mënyrë agresive në botën islame, falë një buxheti multimiliarder që qeveria amerikane ka vënë në dispozicion të krijimit të Islamit alla-amerikana. Inskenimet e "revoltave islamike" kundër kukullave që i shërbejnë Amerikës prej një kohë të gjatë në Egjipt për shembull, janë një nga shembujt sesi administrata e Bushit, me anë të pretendimeve për sjelljen e demokracisë në Lindjen e Mesme, kërkon të inskenojë një revoltë të sponsorizuar nga ajo vetë kundër regjimit të Mubarakut. Të njëjtën strategji kongresi amerikan po mundohet t'a bëj edhe me forcën e parasë që po i lëvron grupeve opozitare në Siri. Partia e Reformave për Sirinë (RPS) që është e bazuar në SHBA, ka vendosur një zyrë në Damask, nga ku edhe pritet të nxisë revolta kundër regjimit të Bashar al-Asadit. Në vende të tjera të Lindjes së Mesme, SHBA-të kanë nisur të japin grante ndaj disa kukullave të vjetra të tyre, siç janë qeveritarët e shthurur të shteteve të Gjirit dhe Sauditëve, duke i detyruar të fundit të fabrikojnë proçese në dukje demokratike, për të legjitimuar oligarkitë e tyre në pushtet. Për këtë arsye, të fundmet edhe kanë nisur të bëjnë disa shou mediatik, duke bërë sikur organizojnë zgjedhje qytetare në Arabinë e pushtuar Saudite, apo bëjnë sikur themelojnë ndonjë parti politike në Kuvait dhe kur disa grave i jepet e drejta e votimit, nëpër mediat e regjimeve në fjalë, bëhet 'hataja' sikur çfarë po ndodh.
Situata e sotme në Lindjen e Mesme të kujton një nga deklaratat cinike të Pirit të Pagarës, një politikani mendjemprehtë dhe me përvojë pakistanez, i cili proçesin politik në vend e krahasonte me një garë kuajsh, ku nëntë kuajt e parë i përkisnin të njëjtit pronar. Tamam si në tregimin e kuajve dhe të pronarit, edhe njerëz si Al-Mutuairi dhe Saif al-Hajri, që mbahen për themeluesit e partisë së parë politike në Kuvajtit, apo edhe liderët e rinj të Vëllazërisë Muslimane, që sot po promovohen si "opozita e dukshme" ndaj Mubarakut, nuk janë gjë tjetër por vetëm se kuajt e të njëjtit pronarë kali.
Megjithatë, synimi kryesor i politikëbërësve amerikanë nuk është vetëm nxjerrja në skenë e bushdemokracive në botën muslimane. Ata duan që në të njëjtën kohë të krijojnë edhe pengesa ndaj ndjenjave anti-amerikane që janë në rritje në mesin e masave muslimane. Shkalla dhe intensiteti i provokimeve të dhunshme amerikane ndaj muslimanëve që nga 11 Shtatori 2001, ka gjeneruar një revoltë globale kundër Amerikës. Megjithëkëtë, neokonët në Uashington nuk janë shumë të turbulluar. Në fakt ata kanë "monitorët e tyre pulsues" ndaj këtyrë ndjenjash dhe dinë sesi t'i shterojnë, kur ato vinë drejt shpërthimit. Shterimi i ndjenjave antiamerikane është institucionalizuar nga Riçard Niksoni në proçesin e ashtëquajtur Doktrina Nikson. Sipas kësaj doktrine, amerikanët kanë rënë dakort që kohë pas kohe, miqtë e Amerikës në botën muslimane duhet të flasin kundër SHBA-ve. Kjo do të rriste kredibilitetin e tyre, argumentonte Nikson, dhe po ashtu mundësojë kontroll mbi zemërimin anti-amerikan dhe zvogëlojë çdo kërcënim afatgjatë që mund të dëmtojë interesat amerikane.
Protestat dhe kryengritjet e fundit në Afganistan, Pakistan dhe në pjesë të tjera të botës muslimane, kundër diskreditimit të Kur'anit Fisnik në Gjirin e Guantanamos, duket se janë një shembull i gjallë i kësaj teorie. Këtu duhet të theksohet se lajmet e para të ngjarjes së poshtërimit të Kuranit u shfaqën në një revistë e cila është përdorur shpesh "për të hapur valvulat e shpërthimit" të revoltave në botën islame. Nëse dikush lexon historinë që revista Neus Ueek botoi më 9 Maj 2005, kupton që aty nuk ka ndonjë informacion kushedi se çfarë për të krijuar një revoltë. Aty deklarohet se: "kërkimet e hetuesve mbi abuzimet në burgun amerikan të Gjirit të Guantanamos, kanë konfirmuar disa shkelje në lidhje me disa letërkëmbimesh të brëndëshme të FBI-së që u shfaqën vitin e kaluar. Në disa nga këto raste, sipas burimeve të mëparshme të paraportuara, "Neus Ueek"-u, rrëfente sesi burimet e saj kishin disa dyshime, që pretendonin sesi në një rast një Kur'an është hedhur brënda një banjoje dhe sesi një i burgosur është nxjerrë i lidhur, me një qafore dhe zinxhir qeni."
Një egzaminim më i thellë i kësaj historie, po ashtu edhe i mënyrës me të cilën ajo u evidentua nga Kazi Husein Ahmed dhe të tjerë në Pakistan, dhe modeli i protestave që pasuan më pas, të bind për një sjellje të përdorur shpesh nga amerikanët, për të krijuar demonstrata fallco, me anë të të cilave kërkojnë të pengojnë, shfryjnë dhe shpërbëjnë sentimentet anti-amerikane në botën muslimane. Kjo proçedurë, që tashmë është kthyer në një praktikë standarte, ka për qëllim të devijojë proçesin që mund të përforcojë lëvizjet islame në botë, duke i bërë ato të degjenerojnë në protesta rrugësh që firojnë sakaq. Historia e botuar në revistën "Neus Ueek" është qëllimisht boshe, dhe nuk ka ndonjë burim të vërtetë të përmendur, dhe nuk sqaron nëse lajmi i saj ka ardhur nga ndonjë burim sekondar për episodin e qafores dhe zinxhirit, apo ka burime të shumëfishta për të vërtetuar këto dy histori. "Neus Ueek" nuk është se ka raportuar ndonjë tregim të vërtetueshëm, dhe rrëfimi i saj tregon çdo shenjë fabrikimi, për të arritur një objektiv të veçantë; shfryrjen e një zemërimi të vrullshëm por të kontroluar kundër Amerikës.
Sido që të jetë e vërteta në lidhje me poshtërimin e Kuranit, çështja më e rëndësishme në këtë debat është abuzimi ndaj muslimanëve në Gjirin e Guantanmos. Të ashtëquajturit udhëheqës të muslimanëve nëpër botë, që nxorrën disa mijëra muslimanë nëpër rrugë për të protestuar kundër diskriminimit të Kur'anit, do të kishin vepruar më mirë sikur të kishin organizuar protesta ditore përballë ambasadave të SHBA-ve kudo në botë, për sa kohë që të burgosurit muslimanë vazhdojnë të mbahen në kampin e përqëndrimit në Guantanamo. Por në vend se të protestonin për abuzimet dhe shkeljet e të drejtave njerëzore nga amerikanët në Guantanamo dhe gjetkë, ata, energjitë ndaj padrejtësive të muslimanëve nëpër botë i shfrynë me disa protesta të kota, të cilat nuk arritën asnjë objektiv në mirëtrajtimin e muslimanëve në botë, por vetëm sa bëjnë një shou bosh makthi, ndaj hegjemonisë dhe përzjerjes amerikane në politikat e botës islame.
Për sa më sipër, dhe në lidhje me eksportimin e papritur të bushdemokracisë në Lindjen e Mesme, debatet rreth ngjarjeve politike që synojnë të ndryshojnë regjimet në botën islame, konferencat e sponsorizuara nga shtetet rreth Islamit "të moderuar" dhe "iluminist", protestat spontane që harrohen sakaq kundër ngjarjeve të caktuara etj, janë disa nga simptomat e planit afatgjatë amerikan, i cili kërkon të sjellë ndryshime në botën islame. Përsa kohë muslimanët nuk arrijnë të kuptojnë lojën që po luhet me të ardhmen e tyre, sot, kur kukullat e të kaluarës po zëvendësohen me kukulla të reja, ata do të vazhdojnë të harxhojnë energjitë e tyre me çështje jetëshkurtëra dhe të kota.
Bushdemokracia e ditëve tona, është një nga sfidat më të mëdha që po i hidhet botës islame e cila synon t'a ndryshojë këtë botë sipas dizenjove imperialiste të neokonëve dhe zionistëve ndërkombëtarë. Për të mos lejuar që diktaturat e të kaluarës të zëvendësohen me diktatura të reja, sot, detyrë e masave muslimane në botë është që të mos lejojnë që fatet dhe qeveritë e tyre të vendosen nga padronët perëndimorë, por në të kundërt të luftojnë për të vendosur qeveritë e tyre, në botën e tyre. Dhe mënyra më e mirë dhe e sigurtë për ta bërë këtë, është studimi dhe zbatimi i metodave të përdorura nga Profeti i Islamit, paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qoftë mbi të, për vendosjen e shtetit të parë islam në Medine.

----------

